# How new jumbo budgerigars



## soner candan (Mar 13, 2013)

[/URL

[URL=http://img497.yukle.tc/image.php?id=323310469725_10152370605913229_6188829542839770359_n.jpg]


----------



## CuteLittleBirdies (Sep 27, 2009)

*Aww how adorable! I love english budgies too *


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Absolutely adorable!! I love the coloring. *


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

You sure have a stunningly handsome little budgie boy there!


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

Very cute baby Jumbo you have there.:budgie:


----------



## NanaLucy129 (Dec 5, 2011)

*Yours already has his face spots. My Obie is around 3 months and he doesn't have any yet. You have a very handsome little guy.*


----------



## AnimalKaperz (Jun 19, 2012)

Awww and he's still got melanin in his little beak  Adorable fluffy!


----------



## soner candan (Mar 13, 2013)

new photos


----------

